# I have a Dilemma



## Chewy (26 Apr 2005)

Hi all my problem is that I can either try and join up this summer (I can pass most of the physical running, sit ups, hand strength, and by the time my physical rolls around I should be able to squeeze by on the Push ups) Or do a military Co-op in my fifth year of high school. I'm 6'7" 299lbs 32.5% body fat and currently in grade twelve. And will most likley make the military my profession. The problem is that I don't know wether I should go or stay home and work out extremely hard over the summer ??? :-\


----------



## tannerthehammer (26 Apr 2005)

Chewy said:
			
		

> Hi all my problem is that I can either try and join up this summer (I can pass most of the physical running, sit ups, hand strength, and by the time my physical rolls around I should be able to squeeze by on the Push ups) Or do a military Co-op in my fifth year of high school. I'm 6'7" 299lbs 32.5% body fat and currently in grade twelve. And will most likley make the military my profession. The problem is that I don't know wether I should go or stay home and work out extremely hard over the summer ??? :-\



I would start training now for it...If you are serious about wanting to be in the military then you should start getting into shape ASAP...Besides its not going to hurt you to get in good shape now anyway....Its only going to make you feel and look better so there is nothing negative about training...

Why bother just barely pass your physical when you can train for a couple months and kick ass on it...


----------



## Gouki (8 May 2005)

Quoted from the Arnold Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding (this is a literal bible for bodybuilding I swear..)

_"However I can tell you the maximum amount you can diet if you are trying to lose absolutely as much fat as possible - without sacrificing muscle tissue. here is the formula:

1. Continue to eat a sufficient amount of protein (at least 1 gram of protein for each pound of body weight) on days you are training - the demand is somewhat less on your rest days.

2. Eat low fat - about 20% of your total daily caloric intake.

3. Reduce your carbs as far as possible without going into a state of ketosis (my addon: if you don't know what ketosis is, it's like atkins where you deprive body of carbs and burn fat and some protein as fuel, it does work but you will lose muscle mass in the process)

4. Try to do 45 minutes to an hour of aerobic training, 4 or 5 times a week as we discussed earlier."_

He goes on to add:

_"Remember that carbohydrates is in no way bad for you or particularly fattening. As long as it is nutritional it is not ingested in the form of empty calories. The reason you cut way back on ingestion of carbs when you are dieting is to keep your overall caloric intake (except protein) to a minimum"_

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Chewy (10 Jun 2005)

Thanks all for the tips. And so now I run and run and run


----------



## Trinity (10 Jun 2005)

Its too late to join for the summer if you haven't applied

Do it Co-op...  its a decent program


and stop hijacking the thread.. no one cares how big or tall you are!


----------



## combat_medic (10 Jun 2005)

Ok, for all those who would like to take about how tall they are, it has its own thread here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31587.0.html

Now, back to your regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## Chewy (15 Jun 2005)

I have decided that for my last year of high school for second semester I'll do a co-op. that gives me about 7 months to train.


----------

